# Amarok 2.0 TDI no Engine compression



## Ngom (Sep 27, 2019)

Good day

I have a problem with my Amarok 2.0 TDI. it does not want to start it cranks only and there are few error massages they are as follows:

U140A00 terminal 30 open circuit

P012B00 Turbo Charger/Supercharger Inlet/ Pressure sensor circuit Range/performance

P208000 Exhaust Gas Temperature sensor circuit bank1 range/performance

P012A00 Turbo Charger/Supercharger Inlet/ Pressure sensor circuit

P034100 Camshaft pos. sensor circuit range/ performance

P068A00 ECM/PCM Power relay de energized performance too Early

Thanks


Joseph


----------

